# Spinning or flapping wing decoy?



## 1mnhunter2 (Oct 11, 2011)

eed to buy a new spinning/flapping wing decoy any ideas on which one is the best


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

CANT GO WRONG W/THE BABY MOJO. BEST IN PRICE & PROVEN DUCK MAGNET. NEVER USED A FLAPPING WING...WHY EVEN TRY ONE... WHEN MOJO HAS DONE THE JOB :beer:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2011)

1mnhunter2 said:


> eed to buy a new spinning/flapping wing decoy any ideas on which one is the best


by far best spinner is the "lucky duck". durable, longlasting and easy to use IMO. don't know much about the flapping wing decoys so i have no opinion either way.


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

don't buy edges new flapping one, bought one last year to try and it prob. flares more ducks than anything in the hunting industry. go with a spinner


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't use either...but.... I'm thinking the spinning is going to give you the flash you see of the white underwing that catches the eye from a distance while a flapping wing won't give you that.


----------



## FeatherBuster37 (Oct 5, 2011)

i've used both and found the the spinning is more effective. the flash from the wings can pull the birds in from a ways out Goodluck!


----------



## nemitz (Oct 18, 2005)

How many do you need to be the most effective or is one enough.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

One will definately do it. Have killed plenty of 6 man Mallard limits with only 1, but 2-3 is what we usually run. :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I like to use a spinning swan decoy with 2 flapping cranes right behind it, I shoot a lot of limits with this combo as the white of the swan decoy sucks them right in from long distances but the confidence of the 2 flapping cranes put them over the top! :wink:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I just bought a dozen baby mojo decoys to add to my previous dozen. In my opinion you cant have to many spinners :beer:


----------



## hwdeuce (Apr 6, 2010)

Those baby mojos are the way to go


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Baby mojos are great! They are almost 2 Great! I had 2 dozen of them going last weekend, with no other dekes in the spread and between us 10 guys we shot 50 greenies and 10 pintails.


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you sure they weren't BLACK DUCKS :beer:


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

no i decided to go for some crappy tasting mallards that day... :thumb: :beer:


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

HILARIOUS...SERIOUSLY THOUGH 2 DOZEN?? THATA GET THEIR ATTENTION!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

when i hunt snows the ducks love the sillosock flyers in the fall and spring has anyone tried using these? I guess it would look weird with only snow flyers in the spread but man they eat them up.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Well i went hunting with a few buddies and Gill thursday, and we had a total of 27 mojos out, and wouldn't you know it a low flying gaddy flew it and my buddy Gill was up to take the shot and he got so confused with all the motion of the mojos and the duck he ended up shooting 1 of my baby hen mojos!!! :******: :******:

O i was so mad cuz he shot up a bunch of my dekes for the coot season so now i have to jb weld all the BB holes closed . So im kind of getting tired of hunting with Gill. We ben on some great hunts and all but i think it is time for me to find some other good hunting parties that will take me in.

So if anyone is looking for An experienced extra hunter send me a message, my name is Samuel :beer:


----------

